
Ask HN: What are your essential browser extensions? - austengary
I&#x27;ll start. OneTab.
======
gravedave
Alphabetical order, Chrome browser (I actually use more, but thise are the
essentials): AdBlock, Better Popup Blocker, Chime, Disconnect, Extensions
Manager (because the default sucks), FlashBlock, HTTPS Everywhere, Kill Evil,
LastPass, Markdown Preview (.md viewer), OneTab, Personal Blocklist, RSS Live
Links (I like my RSS on my own computer), Stoppity Poppity, Stylebot, Stylish,
Terms of Service; Didn't Read (ToS;DR), Turn Off The Lights, Unsocialize, WOT
(Web Of Trust)

------
NameNickHN
NoScript, AdBlock Plus, Webdeveloper Toolbar, Screengrab, Color Picker, YSlow,
Firebug

------
lordsheepy
Stayfocused is my prime choice. Lastpass and Adblock also deserve mention of
course.

------
J_Darnley
Essential: RequestPolicy, NoScript, DownThemAll, HTTPS-Everywhere,
Status-4-Evar, Switch to Tab no more

Useful on occasion: Firebug, ReloadEvery, Resurrect Pages, User Agent
Switcher, View Dependencies

------
bulutcy
Edit This Cookie, Session Buddy, Proxy Switchy, Reload Extensions, Personal
Blocklist, Page Monitor, Adblock Plus, OnePassword. These are must have for
me.

------
blufox
Adblock Plus, Ghostery, Disconnect, Pocket, Google Cast, HN Special, new metro
tab

------
frankacter
Adblock Plus, Delicious Bookmarks, Flashblock, HN Utility Suite, X-notifier

------
krapp
Keepass, Ghostery, DownThemAll, Adblock Plus, NoScript and Greasemonkey.

------
zackboe
Firefox here. Livereload, Pushbullet, Adblock, HTTPS Everywhere

------
sceadu
Vimium

------
Casseres
Firebug, NoScript

